# What Color Is Our New Filly?



## ShadyKitten (May 9, 2012)

We would like some opinions on the color of this filly that was foaled yesterday May 8th. We've always had Bays & Sorrels so not sure what she is. Thanks In Advance.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I see zebra strips on her legs, so shes probably a dun of some sort.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She looks to be a buckskin. What color were the sire and dam?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

She looks grulla.. what color is the sire?


----------



## ShadyKitten (May 9, 2012)

Dam is black sire is a dunskin


----------



## ShadyKitten (May 9, 2012)

Here is a shot of her dorsal stripe


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm thinking bay dun.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am thinking bay dun too.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

dun. she is a cutie


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with the others, bay dun. Beautiful little girl by the way!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Definitely grulla or smokey grulla IMO


----------

